# Valemadrismo - Equivalentes regionales



## ManPaisa

En otro hilo, Juan Jacob mencionó el *valemadrismo* mexicano.

Este blog lo define así:



> El Valemadrismo, mas que una filosofia, es una forma de vida. Basada en tecnicas de indiferencia social, el valemadrismo concentra su fuerza en la frase: “Me vale madre!”. La frase se usa en muchos paises de habla hispana y se puede expresar tambien como: “Me importa un comino”, “Si. Y que?”, “Ni modo”, “Que se le va a hacer”, “Me interesa un carajo”, “Baaah!”, “Al cabo que ni me importa”.
> Como se puede notar, el valemadrismo consiste en restar importancia a algun asunto o acontecimiento ocurrido para facilitar su olvido y evitar asi da~os emocionales profundos o preocupaciones innecesarias.


 
El equivalente en Colombia es el *importaculismo*, con exactamente el mismo significado.

¿Hay algún término parecido en tu país o región?


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> En otro hilo, Juan Jacob mencionó el *valemadrismo* mexicano.
> 
> Este blog lo define así:
> 
> 
> 
> El equivalente en Colombia es el *importaculismo*, con exactamente el mismo significado.
> 
> ¿Hay algún término parecido en tu país o región?


 
Interesante. En México, como has de saber, una persona con estas tendencias es un valemadrista. ¿Deberé suponer que el colombiano es un importaculista, importaculador, cómo?


----------



## dexterciyo

Por aquí no se me ocurre otra cosa sino el *pasotismo*. Nada original.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Interesante. En México, como has de saber, una persona con estas tendencias es un valemadrista. ¿Deberé suponer que el colombiano es un importaculista, importaculador, cómo?


 
Importaculista.
Hay muchos.


----------



## Polizón

Asunto para sociólogos, pero que yo sepa, en el Perú no hay un término para denominar a un colectivo de gente que -por acá- dicen con desdén: "¡me llega!". 

Y he conocido gente que ya lo tiene por práctica o filosofía de vida, pero desde mis ojos y sin medias tintas no dejan de comportarse como idiotas.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Calambur

> el valemadrismo consiste en restar importancia a algun asunto o acontecimiento ocurrido para facilitar su olvido y evitar asi da~os emocionales profundos o preocupaciones innecesarias.


Por aquí, hubo personaje "cómico", "Minguito", que ante situaciones como las descritas decía *sé igual* (o sea, _es igual_) - todo le daba lo mismo.

Ese *sé igual* estuvo de moda durante años, pero se ha ido perdiendo. La actitud de las personas que lo decían sigue siendo la misma, pero ahora dicen *me chupa un güevo*.

Si hay expresiones más finas, no las recuerdo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Aquí esa filosofía de vida se llama pasotismo y al que la ejerce pasota.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Acá he escuchado "valeverguismo" y "meimportaunculismo"; muy vulgares ambas, no sobra advertir.

No me parecería tan malo que su uso creciera, en cuanto al menos implicaría que estamos cayendo en cuenta que en gran parte somos así como sociedad.

Saludos,


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Aquí en España sería el pasotismo que ya se ha mencionado. Claro que en su origen el pasotismo se refiere a la gente que fuma canutos y se queda alelada mirando al techo, flotando en una nube tóxica y "pasando" de lo que sucede a su alrededor.

El equivalente actual a "me vale madres" en España sería "me la suda"; pero que yo sepa no se ha acuñado ningún término para definir la actitud.

Melasudismo (común en cuanto al género) o mesudalapollismo (género masculino) podrían proponerse a la RAE.


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile esa actitud se resume en la frase “No estoy ni ahí”
“No estar ni ahí” significa que no te importa, que te da lo mismo, que pueden hacer lo que quieran…
Aún no he escuchado el término “Noestoyniahísmo”, pero tiempo al tiempo.
Y se logra imponer ya veré a quién le cobro los derechos de autor.
Ustedes son testigos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## UVA-Q

Por estos lares hay otra expresión también muy usada: "Se me/le/te resbala" exactamente para: te la lo mismo, te importa un comino/cacahuate. O sea, apatía total, ¿no?.

Lo que me hace recordar el otro extremo, cuando alguien permite afectarse demasiado por algo o alguien el consejo es: "Que se te resbale"/"úntate mantequilla/manteca"

Qué interesante hilo has abierto ManPaisa!

Testigo soy querido Vampiro! 

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

A mí siempre me ha gustado la palabra *refanfinflar*: _¡me la refanfinfla!_


----------



## Vampiro

UVA-Q said:


> Qué interesante hilo has abierto ManPaisa!



_


----------



## Marxelo

En Argentina es común decir *me chupa un huevo* o *me importa un carajo*.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y el término sería "mechupaunhuevismo"?

_


----------



## la_machy

Hay otra forma (al menos la he oido en Sonora), que la nueva generación (los más chavos, pues), también usa con mucha frecuencia; en lugar de ''me vale mad***'', simplemente dicen *...'X (equis)'.* Pero se  siente cómo si te mandaran al diablo por vía rápida.
_- ''Ana, si no limpias tu recámara no te voy a dar permiso de salir''._
_- 'ta bien...* ''X(equis)''*..._

¿Qué sería? ¿_Equisismo_?

Saludos


----------



## UVA-Q

X-Valemadrismo??? Valemadrismo con X ??? Soy una equista???   

No le encuentro nombre!!!


----------



## mirx

la_machy said:


> Hay otra forma (al menos la he oido en Sonora), que la nueva generación (los más chavos, pues), también usa con mucha frecuencia; en lugar de ''me vale mad***'', simplemente dicen *...'X (equis)'.* Pero se  siente cómo si te mandaran al diablo por vía rápida.
> _- ''Ana, si no limpias tu recámara no te voy a dar permiso de salir''._
> _- 'ta bien...* ''X(equis)''*..._
> 
> ¿Qué sería? ¿_Equisismo_?
> 
> Saludos



Nomás que el fenómeno X va mucho más lejos, en el valemadrismo es la persona quien no da importancia a las cosas, le valen madre. Lo de la X, los chicos están superdispuestos a ser partícipes en actividades y a interesarse en cosas, siemplemente al parecer ninguna cosa está a su altura. Todo está bien X.


----------



## la_machy

mirx said:


> Nomás que el fenómeno X va mucho más lejos, en el valemadrismo es la persona quien no da importancia a las cosas, le valen madre. Lo de la X, los chicos están superdispuestos a ser partícipes en actividades y a interesarse en cosas, siemplemente al parecer ninguna cosa está a su altura. Todo está bien X.


 
De acuerdo, mirx, pero precisamente, a lo que yo me refiero, es que mientras encuentran esa cosa que está a su altura, lo que tienen enfrente, les vale **** *(X equis).* Y son tan inteligentes, que saben muy bien que mientras no pueden decirle 'me vale ma***' a sus padres, si pueden decirles *...X*.


Saludos


----------



## mirx

la_machy said:


> De acuerdo, mirx, pero precisamente, a lo que yo me refiero, es que mientras encuentran esa cosa que está a su altura, lo que tienen enfrente, les vale **** *(X equis).* Y son tan inteligentes, que saben muy bien que mientras no pueden decirle 'me vale ma***' a sus padres, si pueden decirles *...X*.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Es interesante tu aporte, La Machy; sin embargo, yo veo el valemadrismo como una filosofía de vida, algo más bien inherente y casi automático. Los de la X es más bien una actitud tomada ante muy puntuales circunstancias.

_Equiismo_.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Me la pela
Me la suda
Me suda la polla
Me la trae floja
Me importa un carajo
Me importa una mierda
Me importa un comino
Me la refanfinfla
Me resbala


----------



## UVA-Q

Acabo de recordar que también por estos lares, hay quien sugiere tomarse unas pastillas de "valemadrina" (no las he encontrado, por cierto), con esto del valemadrismo... o un "chingalium" para relajarse, pero ya sería otro tema.

Saludos!


----------



## ManPaisa

UVA-Q said:


> Acabo de recordar que también por estos lares, hay quien sugiere tomarse unas pastillas de "valemadrina" (no las he encontrado, por cierto), con esto del valemadrismo... o un "chingalium" para relajarse, pero ya sería otro tema.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Yo creo que es el mismo tema.  

Aquí las pastillitas son de *importaculina*.


----------



## Marxelo

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y el término sería "mechupaunhuevismo"?
> 
> _



No, no tiene un nombre así.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ibermanolo said:


> Me la pela
> Me la suda
> Me suda la polla
> Me la trae floja
> Me importa un carajo
> Me importa una mierda
> Me importa un comino
> Me la refanfinfla
> Me resbala


 
Excelente, pero, ¿cuál sería el sustantivo para denominar tal 'filosofía' o actitud ante la vida?


----------



## Tampiqueña

UVA-Q said:


> Por estos lares hay otra expresión también muy usada: "Se me/le/te resbala" exactamente para: te la lo mismo, te importa un comino/cacahuate. O sea, apatía total, ¿no?.
> 
> Lo que me hace recordar el otro extremo, cuando alguien permite afectarse demasiado por algo o alguien el consejo es: "Que se te resbale"/"úntate mantequilla/manteca"
> 
> Qué interesante hilo has abierto ManPaisa!
> 
> Testigo soy querido Vampiro!
> 
> Saludos.



También por acá era muy usado el:
Me/Te/Le vale Wilson/Que te valga Wilson.
Me/Te/Le vale queso/Que te valga queso.

Y en ese contexto el famoso: Me hace lo que el viento a Juárez (que siendo un monumento el aire no podía hacerle nada, era igual que decir "no me afecta en lo absoluto/se me resbala").

¡Saludos!


----------



## Polizón

ManPaisa said:


> Excelente, pero, ¿cuál sería el sustantivo para denominar tal 'filosofía' o actitud ante la vida?


 
Ese es el punto. No se trata de inventar un sustantivo de acuerdo a cada variante regional, sino de saber si realmente existe una palabra que designe esa "filosofía". 

En el Perú se usan muchas de las frases citadas por Ibermanolo, pero -que yo sepa- todavía no se ha creado un sustantivo derivándolo directamente de la expresión. Por ejemplo: "Me llega (al huevo)"  "Melleguismo".

No se habla de esa filosofía. Y aunque hay personas que practican o tienen por filosofía el no importarles nada ni nadie, no se habla del "melleguismo" o que tal persona es un "melleguista".

Saludos,

Polizón.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Tampiqueña said:


> También por acá era muy usado el:
> Me/Te/Le vale Wilson/Que te valga Wilson.
> Me/Te/Le vale queso/Que te valga queso.
> 
> Y en ese contexto el famoso: Me hace lo que el viento a Juárez (que siendo un monumento el aire no podía hacerle nada, era igual que decir "no me afecta en lo absoluto/se me resbala").
> 
> ¡Saludos!


También por aquí se usan.


----------



## dexterciyo

Tampiqueña said:


> También por acá era muy usado el:
> Me/Te/Le vale Wilson/Que te valga Wilson.
> Me/Te/Le vale queso/Que te valga queso.



¿Y quién es *Wilson*?


----------



## mirx

dexterciyo said:


> ¿Y quién es *Wilson*?



Huevo.


----------



## dexterciyo

mirx said:


> Huevo.



O sea, si te pica un huevo, por allá dicen «me pica un Wilson».

Gracias por ilustrarme.


----------



## mirx

dexterciyo said:


> O sea, si te pica un huevo, por allá dicen «me pica un Wilson».
> 
> Gracias por ilustrarme.



Jaja, no, pero sí podría decirse y hasta risa causaría.


----------



## swift

ManPaisa said:


> En otro hilo, Juan Jacob mencionó el *valemadrismo* mexicano. Este blog lo define así [...].
> El equivalente en Colombia es el *importaculismo*, con exactamente el mismo significado. ¿Hay algún término parecido en tu país o región?



Hola ManPaisa:

Mencioné el equivalente costarricense en esa misma discusión: el valeverguismo. Pero este término se emplea sobre todo entre gente de cierta generación... Me refiero a adultos maduros (de más de 40).

Un saludo,


J.-


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> También por acá era muy usado el:
> Me/Te/Le vale Wilson/Que te valga Wilson.
> Me/Te/Le vale queso/Que te valga queso.
> 
> Y en ese contexto el famoso: Me hace lo que el viento a Juárez (que siendo un monumento el aire no podía hacerle nada, era igual que decir "no me afecta en lo absoluto/se me resbala").
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
Cierto!!!! Tampiqueña! No me acordaba! jajaja... "Me hace lo que el viento a Juárez" y otra mucho más vulgar:
"Me lo paso por el arco del triunfo" 

También en la familia hay una expresión que va algo así como: -A ese niño le vale madre todo, es un "huevos tibios"-... pero sólo la he escuchado en mi familia.

Saludos


----------

